# Solved: Kompozer



## alatgms (Sep 28, 2008)

I have tried to publish the first webpage; I get a message saying the site does not support passive publishing (PASV) and I am told to disable it. How do I do that please ?


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

I don't think Kompozer's site manager supports PASV FTP transfers. You'll have to use a standalone FTP client or a different HTML editor tool.

Peace...


----------



## alatgms (Sep 28, 2008)

Thanks very much for your answer - I will follow up with site manager. Out of interest, can you tell me what PASV ftp is and why a site manager might not support it ? Also, can you recommend an easy for idiot to use standalone ftp client pls ?

Thanks again
Al


----------



## namenotfound (Apr 30, 2005)

Well I'm not sure what "PASV" is, but if you're looking for a good standalong FTP client, I've always liked FileZilla. http://filezilla-project.org/


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

alatgms said:


> Thanks very much for your answer - I will follow up with site manager. Out of interest, can you tell me what PASV ftp is and why a site manager might not support it ? Also, can you recommend an easy for idiot to use standalone ftp client pls ?


The quick and dirty version is this: normally, when you send a file using FTP, your FTP client opens a connection to the server and when the file is about to actually be sent, the *server* opens a NEW connection to your FTP client. Firewalls can block this server originated connection which will prevent FTP from working as designed. "PASV" is command to configure a "passive" FTP connection with the FTP server. In "passive" mode, the FTP *client* opens all connections to the FTP server and firewalls won't block that since all of the connections originate on the same machine.

Kompozer doesn't implement a fully functional FTP client which is why it doesn't support "passive" FTP transfers.

FileZilla is a popular, free FTP client. WS_FTP is another one (you should be able to find the free version through web searches).

Personally, I'm a fan of 3D-FTP on Windows. 

I wouldn't consider any of those to be "idiot proof" but you should be able to learn how to use them fairly easily.

Peace...


----------



## alatgms (Sep 28, 2008)

Thanks - you have been really helpful and it's much appreciated. Not only have I now managed to publish some pages but I feel more knowledgeable too !


----------

